

Yahoo Ad Network Serving Malware - KeepTalking
https://www.menlosecurity.com/blog/breach-of-the-week-yahoo-ad-network

======
gcb0
everyone serves malware via ad networks... there's no protection if your
network serves a client hosted flash. Google, yahoo, all of them.

now, what's inexcusable is publishing a ridiculous post like that. just the
obvious. no samples. no analysis. meh.

edit: the only link is SEO juice for whatever snake oil they sell. which
protects you against that they will not mention. black juju of the finest
quality!

